# Conectar un DVD a 4 Televisores?



## gasfer62 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hola a todos, me gustaria poder hacerme un spliter de video. Os explico un poco el tema.
Necesito conectar un DVD a por lo menos 4 o 5 televisores a la vez. Un DVD no tiene fuerza para poder conectarle mas de dos televisores y cada vez que le conecto uno mas la imagen se va viendo cada vez mas oscura. 
He estado visitando paginas de electronica y no he visto nada por hay. Nose si es que a lo mejor es algo complejo. En fin si alguien supiera decirme algo lo agradeceria.
Es mi primera vez que posteo en este foro, y espero poder ir aportando cosas yo tambien.
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## gasfer62 (Nov 7, 2007)

No hay nadie que sepa como hacer esto?


----------



## davidcr (Nov 10, 2007)

Averigua en una tienda de electronica, hay un dispositivo que se llama video sender el cual utilizando una antena envia señales a todos los televisores para que la película se vea de forma simultanea.


----------



## JRWolf (Nov 15, 2007)

Hola, nunca pense en nada para esta funcion, supongo q con unos amplificador operacionales puedas realizarlo, o sea 1 amplificador inicial , luego de este salis a 4 amp op mas y de estos a cada TV. Yo hice un amplificador o driver de video con un lm318, q te serviria pero fue hace años ya me olvide donde kedo. El diseño te lo dejao a vos, fijate tendria q andar solo fijate q los AO q uses soporten las frecuencias de salida del DVD con unos 20Mhz andaria bien. fijate como amplificador de señales de audio, si la frecuencia anda no deberias tenr problemas.
Tb recuedo algo de un tda5850 (q esta diseñado para video),  a la salida con transistores aamplificadoras el numero de salidas. Fijate si lo encontras sino veo si lo encuentro. Comento q no lo probe pero la teoria seria correcta.

Lamento no poder ayudarte mas.

SAlu2 a todos.


----------



## gasfer62 (Nov 19, 2007)

Gracias por responder "davidcr y JRWolf" he encontrado un integrado que va de maravilla.
Es es TEA5114A, en el datashell del integrado vienen unos esquemas muy faciles y va de lujo.
Este intregrado tiene dos entradas y tres salidas. Con dos TEA5114A tengo para 6 salidas de video.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## JRWolf (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola, disculpa el TEA5114A es un circuito q switchea entre 2 entradas de RGB y sale 1 RGB, tenes entrada RGB, rojoI1, verdeI1, azulI1, y  rojoI2, verdeI2, azulI2,  y seleccionas cual de las 2 sale por las salidas rojoO, verdeO, azulO, o sea entras con 6 señales y salis con 3.
Aparte un TV normal con entrada de video RCA tiene entrada de video compuesto, o RF, no RGB q seria de TV nuevos TFT, plasma y esos  o monitores.

Este circuito no se si te amplificara la señal, aparte no tendrias mas salidas sino mas entradas.

Si lo q necesitabas era seleccionar sobre 2 entradas a 1 salida disculpa pero te entendi mal.

Espero q el circuito q encontraste te sirva.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## gasfer62 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola JRWolf, llevas razón este integrado hace lo que tu explicas pero he probado a meterle una señal de video compuesto por las entradas de RGB y por las salidas me da la misma señal pero sin perdida. 

Las patillas 1,4, y 6 son una entrada RGB, poniendole unos condensadores de filtro a cada patilla e inyectando señal de video compuesto a la salida osea por las patillas 11,13 y 16 te dan la misma señal de video compuesto y sin perdida ninguna.

Tengo el circuito montado y funcionando y no noto perdida alguna.

Saludos compañero.


----------

